# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Excel 2007 Chart VBA tips

## Jbentley

Hi, 
More often than not the various solutions posted for manipulating charts in Excel 2007 with VBA are issue specific, which may be adapted by other users to suit their needs. 
This is great, but often means trolling a large number of threads and posts before you find something you can use/adapt. 

Given that chart methods are very difficult to track down and the VBA chart object model in XL07 isn't terribly helpful, and to possibly help users with basic manipulation I've started this thread in the hope that others will contribute snippets of code for making changes to charts in XL07 using VBA. 

To start the code below can be used to make the chart border invisible for every chart in the active sheet. 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


My knowledge of manipulating charts with VBA is very limited, so I'm hoping other (likely more experienced) forum members will see this as a good idea and tag on.

----------


## Jbentley

*Change Position of Legend*

The below can be used to activate each chart in the activesheet and reposition the legend based on values entered by users. 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Andy Pope

Here's a useful source on the graphs OM
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-gb/library/bb259482.aspx

You might want to post links to those forum threads that contain useful code,

----------

